# Kangertech Protank



## vapegerm (11/5/14)

Hi Guys,

Picked up a problem with one of my Protanks and need advice please.
The glass tank is moving freely at the base (turning) and leaking between the glass and the metal base.
I thought the original Protank was fused together and does not come apart.
Can someone tell me if there is a fix for this or if it is beyond repair?


----------



## BhavZ (11/5/14)

If it is spinning probably means that the 2 rubber/silicone washers that sit between the glass and the metal base and metal top are missing.

I would suggest checking to see if they are in tact.


----------



## BhavZ (11/5/14)

^^ applies to the mpt2 and mpt3 and I think the pt2 and pt3

Please confirm that you are using one of the above mentioned and not the Protank 1


----------



## vapegerm (11/5/14)

Protank 1 BhavZ


----------



## BhavZ (11/5/14)

ok so the glass tank is glued to the base.. you are going to have to glue it again if the glass is not broken

Not sure what glue to use, hopefully someone can advise

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tristan (11/5/14)

@vapegerm. agree with @BhavZ. Something simple, do not grip on the glass/pyrex when tightening or loosening anything on the PT. If you do. It will increase the wear and tear on your O-rings. If you don't come right with @BhavZ advise, replace your O-rings and do as I suggest. Hope this helps your dilemma.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (11/5/14)

@vapegerm get the Pratley 2-part epoxy clear - its the only safe "glue" that will hold and seal glass & metal together

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vapegerm (11/5/14)

Damn was my first tank 6 weeks ago and really love it.
Glue would have to be non toxic so may be tricky.


----------



## johan (11/5/14)

vapegerm said:


> Damn was my first tank 6 weeks ago and really love it.
> Glue would have to be non toxic so may be tricky.



Once the Pratley 2-part epoxy (clear) is set, it's non-toxic and can handle high heat

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## vapegerm (11/5/14)

Thanks for all the advice will give it a try. Or maybe spoil myself for my 6 week milestone tomorrow with a new one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tristan (11/5/14)

mmm, Pt1. Nothing is glued. Either side of the glass is the metal (externally), which screws together to make up the air channel of the tank. @vapegerm 's prob is btwn glass and metal. @johan 's suggestion is good, and so is just replacing the O-rings.

@vapegerm, if you want to spoil yourself, I suggest you use either alternative ( johan's or mine), and hang ten till the Kanger Mega arrives on SA soil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/14)

Sorry to hear about your protank @vapegerm 

On a related note, *does anyone know where to get the o-rings that go between the glass and metal top and base on the mPT2/mPT3 ?*

The spare o rings in the box are not for that, they are smaller and for something else, i think the one that goes on the bottom piece. 

I asked eciggies and they said they didnt have those separately. 

Strange, because the top one often comes out when refilling and is fairly easy to lose.


----------



## Tristan (12/5/14)

Hey @Silver. Skyblue has in stock.. 
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Accessories/kanger-protank-2-o-rings



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/5/14)

Thanks @Tristan, those are for the Mega tank not the Mini


----------



## Tristan (12/5/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Tristan, those are for the Mega tank not the Mini


Double check the size on smaller o-ring, might just be the size u need. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

i have the exact same problem as @vapegerm with my PT1

i decided to write it off coz i didnt want to get it all messy with glue and such

i pulled it out the drawer the other day and filled her up, didnt hold the glass when tightening, just the base, and voila, no more leaks


----------



## Mklops (12/5/14)

Dont know if this would work but if you are not keen on doing the glue thing and taking it apart and that it is still intact and working; I would maybe rather look at warpping the outside with tape or the sorts just to stop it from leaking.... May not look pretty but should solve the problem.

Plus you are guarenteed that it will still be working and you can saved your hard earned Cheetahs,Buffalos, Lions, Elephants and Rhinos for the new mega and aerotank 2's that are coming out as suggested..

Just my 2c


----------



## BhavZ (12/5/14)

Yeah I would strongly suggest waiting for the Aerotank V2 before purchasing an Aerotank, I have seen the review from PBursado and the Aerotank V2 and mini V2 looks brilliant


----------



## Mklops (12/5/14)

Aerotank is my fav at the moment so I will definately be going for the v2!! Dont know about the mega as Im not that phased about doing a refill and I personally think it they are a bit big.... Plus they will not fit on my vtr


----------

